# Measles outbreak



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

There have been a few measles cases in BC and Alberta. It's most dangerous for children.

I just wanted to share something I found out that might be of interest to others around my age. Described in this article:



> Between 1975 and 1996, people were only given one dose of the vaccine. A single dose is said to be around 90 per cent effective. In 1996 there was a “catch-up” program in most provinces and territories targeted at providing the second dose to anyone 18-years-old or younger.


Alberta also includes a warning related to that, in this article:



> The warning is particularly directed at people born after 1970 who have not already had the disease or who have not received two doses of measles vaccine, stated the news release.


My own medical records showed that I never got the second dose. So as an adult in my 30s, I went to a doctor, who suggested I might as well get a second dose to bring me up to the standard level of immunization. Probably not a big deal for most people, but I'm living in a part of the US with an outbreak and wanted to be extra careful.

You might want to check your vaccination record and think about getting a second dose, if you've never had one.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I've had the MMR shot 4 times now. We repeat it before visiting certain countries.

Because I travel a lot I made this list (removed my dates)


Hepatitis ALifeHepatitis BLifeMeasles Mumps Rubella2nd for high riskTuberculin Skin Test2 StepPolio10 yearsYellow fever10 yearsTetanus diphtheria10 yearsMeninggococcal Meningitis5 yearsTyphoid3 yearsCholera2 yearsJapanese Encephalitis1 yearRabies4 step for high riskAntimalarialhigh risk regionsAnthraxhigh risk regions

I imagine most people don't track that a lot of them expire after 5-10 years


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

I find it outrageous that this continues to occur primarily because of the FALSE information that has been circulating for years, that there is a connection between the MMR shots and Autism. Parents are believing the nonsense and opting to not have their children vaccinated. As a result, we see outbreaks of measles when there is no reason why there should be any.

I can understand if someone says, 'for religious reasons' and honestly means it but when they use that reason or ANY other reason including simple ignorance, then all other children should be protected. No child should be allowed to attend a public school without proof of vaccination. If someone wants to not have their child vaccinated, fine, then home school them. Do NOT send them to a public school where if they get measles, they will then pass them on to other children.

Measles KILLS people, it is not just a 'simple' childhood thing that kids get through. https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsa...ver-how-measles-kills-100-000-children-a-year

I no longer have any children in school but if I did, I would be pushing very hard with our politicians to stop children attending public schools, who have not been vaccinated. It will not entirely stop exposure but it will certainly help limit it. As for parents who choose to not have their children vaccinated, I'm disgusted at their lack of care for any other children.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

m3s said:


> I've had the MMR shot 4 times now. We repeat it before visiting certain countries.
> 
> Because I travel a lot I made this list (removed my dates)
> 
> ...


fascinating on the rabies shot ... so if you are in india or somewhere where rabies is active and you get bitten by an animal. you just go about your business and don't need to get rabies series shots ? ... i had no idea you could innoculate against rabies


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

m3s, very interesting. Could you explain the chart a bit more? I travel a lot as well.

What does green, yellow, red indicate?

And for example, when would one consider getting another polio shot? Is a grown adult still at risk of polio?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

james4beach said:


> m3s, very interesting. Could you explain the chart a bit more? I travel a lot as well.
> 
> What does green, yellow, red indicate?
> 
> And for example, when would one consider getting another polio shot? Is a grown adult still at risk of polio?


The internet says even adults who completed a polio vaccine series as a child who are traveling to areas with increased risk of polio should receive a one-time booster dose of polio vaccine. You'd be better speak with a vaccination professional. They can better weigh the health risk and the side effects for you (and if it's free they also weigh the costs unless you are paying $$$)

To be ready to go anywhere for work on short notice, our work policy/vaccine nurse says I need a booster shot of polio vaccine within 10 years. My table above is just my notes from that, so I can track them myself and go and ask for shots when it’s convenient to me rather than having to rush. Also because I sometimes travel countries on vacation that require them and now I now how much $$$ they cost



fatcat said:


> fascinating on the rabies shot ... so if you are in india or somewhere where rabies is active and you get bitten by an animal. you just go about your business and don't need to get rabies series shots ? ... i had no idea you could innoculate against rabies


I had rabies shots as a kid growing up on a farm. If you travel where rabies is more common, explore caves/jungles etc or say work around animals you can get a series of rabies shots depending on your risk etc. In my job I could be sent anywhere within short notice and I don't get rabies or anthrax ahead of time. I've asked why I don't get them and it is both cost saving measure and balancing the risk vs the side effects etc.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

FYI, I believe Yellow Fever is for life now. Except when there's a shortage, which to my chagrin, was the case when I got mine done. Mine only lasts for a year because I guess they need to give more vaccine to make it last a lifetime.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Spudd said:


> FYI, I believe Yellow Fever is for life now. Except when there's a shortage, which to my chagrin, was the case when I got mine done. Mine only lasts for a year because I guess they need to give more vaccine to make it last a lifetime.


That's news to me. The one I got in 2011 specifically says expiration 2021. It's the only one I have an international cert stamped "passport verified" because some countries a require certified stamped/signed proof of yellow fever vaccine.

Some google says in 2016 the 10 year requirement was dropped by some countries. Meh I'll take another one in a few years if work offers it..


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

And in today's news:

French 5-yr old reintroduces measles to Cost Rica, which had been measles-free for 5 years. https://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/h...a/news-story/734c65944332ee8ff3a2898375a00e2e

Nothing like bringing your infectious child to a 3rd-world country to encourage the tourist trade .

This seems to be a wide-spread problem in Europe, where resistance to vaccination has caused a huge increase in an easily-preventable disease. See this article from August 2018: https://ottawacitizen.com/news/worl...aths/wcm/c03a896a-d494-48aa-9a9a-dd93ce5a6e50


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

My Yellow Fever certificate says it is good for 10 years (got it in 2015).


----------



## hfp75 (Mar 15, 2018)

we can thank the brainiacs in Hollywood for all this misinformation !!!!!


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

james4beach said:


> m3s, very interesting. Could you explain the chart a bit more? I travel a lot as well.
> 
> What does green, yellow, red indicate?
> 
> And for example, when would one consider getting another polio shot? Is a grown adult still at risk of polio?


if you are travelling over seas then the best way is to go and consult the travel Canada to see what you need. Alternatively, going to a good travel clinic will be better, but much more expensive. We spent over $2000 vaccinating the whole family (spouse was missing a few more than the rest of us). 
Our work insurance has a limit on travel vaccinations. So if you do travel a lot, it would be a good idea, to spread out your vaccinations more regularly like M3. For us, we do it as we need to.



Spudd said:


> FYI, I believe Yellow Fever is for life now. Except when there's a shortage, which to my chagrin, was the case when I got mine done. Mine only lasts for a year because I guess they need to give more vaccine to make it last a lifetime.


They did change it, I think it was 25 years, HOWEVER, last year there was a world wide shortage. You could only get Yellow Fever from the larger travel clinics in our city. They would only do partial doses that lasted a 1 year. We have to wait almost 2 months and make appointments before it was available. They were even trying to schedule 5 people (5 is the number of doses in a vial) who needed it so none would go to waste. I had to argue that I was already family of 4, waiting for a single person could take a while.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

hfp75 said:


> we can thank the brainiacs in Hollywood for all this misinformation !!!!!


What a weird generalization. What is your thinking for that? Outside of Jenny McCarthy, I don't think many celebrities are against vaccines. If anything, look at the demographics and you'll see that the anti-vaccine movement is primarily anti-government, populist types. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.th...-in-line-with-votes-for-populists-study-finds


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

This article repeats what m3s and I were saying earlier in this thread. Some adults may not have great immunity (perhaps because they received a weaker dosage when children) so you may want to get another shot:

https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/measles-undervaccinated-1.5094362



> Many people are unaware that their immunity can wear off over time. People born in Canada between 1970 and 1996 may need an extra dose of the vaccine to protect themselves — particularly if they are planning to travel abroad.
> . . .
> People born before 1970 are generally considered immune since measles infections were so common then. But those born in Canada after 1970 and before 1996 likely received only one dose of the vaccine that protects against measles, mumps and rubella (MMR) and may not be fully protected.


----------



## hfp75 (Mar 15, 2018)

bgc_fan said:


> What a weird generalization. What is your thinking for that? Outside of Jenny McCarthy, I don't think many celebrities are against vaccines. If anything, look at the demographics and you'll see that the anti-vaccine movement is primarily anti-government, populist types.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.th...-in-line-with-votes-for-populists-study-finds



People that are in the public eye that are against vaccinations:

Jenny McCarthy, Jim Carrey, Donald Trump, Alicia Silverstone, Bill Maher, Billy Corgan, Charlie Sheen, Kristin Cavallari, Mayim Bialik, Rob Schneider, Robert Kennedy Jr, Tisha Campbell-Martin, Toni Braxton, Robert De Niro, Oprah Winfrey, Jenna Elfman, Kirstie Alley, Selma Blair, Miranda Bailey, Danny Masterson, Esai Morales, Mayim Bialik, ect ect ect..... that is me and google, for like 3 minutes.... I am sure there are more !!!


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> This article repeats what m3s and I were saying earlier in this thread. Some adults may not have great immunity (perhaps because they received a weaker dosage when children) so you may want to get another shot:
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/measles-undervaccinated-1.5094362


Don't forget you can also have your immunity tested if you are concerned or in a higher risk group.


----------



## hfp75 (Mar 15, 2018)

The Anti-Vax movement is advocating for 'Measles Parties' for kids, where you bring your unvaccinated kids to a gathering/social get together where someone has Measles.

The goal is to have your child catch Measles so that the immune system builds the anti-bodies to it. Measles is less fatal in children/young adults vs older people hence why the goal is to bring your children to these 'parties'.

Google it....


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

hfp75 said:


> Measles is less fatal in children/young adults vs older people hence why the goal is to bring your children to these 'parties'.



Great

Subacute sclerosing panencephalitis is a neurodegenerative progressing disease that manifests after measles, about 10 years later.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

hfp75 said:


> ... Measles is less fatal in children/young adults vs older people hence why the goal is to bring your children to these 'parties'....


The ant-vaxers should tell that to the families of the 1200 people who have died from measles in Madagascar in the last 7 months. https://www.foxnews.com/health/madagascar-measles-epidemic-kills-over-1200-people

True, a major contributing factor in the high death rate in Madagascar is poverty and malnutrition. But still, deliberating infecting your child with measles is beyond weird when there are safe vaccines available. This is bordering on criminal child endangerment.


----------



## hfp75 (Mar 15, 2018)

m3s said:


> Great
> 
> Subacute sclerosing panencephalitis is a neurodegenerative progressing disease that manifests after measles, about 10 years later.



Correct, and you can avoid the whole thing by simply getting a shot in the arm.

Vaccines save lives !


* I have a 3 month old at home that will be getting fully vaccinated, but she can’t get her first shot yet, she needs to be older. I count on the heard being healthy to get us to our first shot..... currently we are very careful with her until we can get into the clinic. The heard needs to be healthy to provide my new baby, with heard safety, until she can join the heard. People who gamble forever are a danger to all of us !


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

bgc_fan said:


> ... Outside of Jenny McCarthy, I don't think many celebrities are against vaccines.
> If anything, look at the demographics and you'll see that the anti-vaccine movement is primarily anti-government, populist types ...


You are saying celebrities are not anti-gov't, populist types?

Doesn't seem hard to find find them ... <deleted basically duplicate list>
After all, people follow whatever celebrity diet or whatever else is being hawked.
https://www.nbcnews.com/health/heal...vaccines-celebrities-often-call-shots-n925156


I don't think they are the only factor but they certainly have a large audiences.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Interesting article on how long vaccines last.
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/201...rotect-people-longer?utm_source=pocket-newtab


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/anti-vaccination-threats-against-canadian-doctors-1.5115955


Cheers


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Have you heard about the cruise ship filled with Scientologists that is currently under quarantine because they have a case of measles on board? I wonder if Scientologists are anti-vaxx.

https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/st-lucia-quarantines-cruise-ship-after-measles-case-1.4405031
https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/02/health/st-lucia-measles-cruise-ship-quarantine/index.html


----------



## hfp75 (Mar 15, 2018)

Dont Scientologists beleive that god is an alien that is making trips to earth and back to his home planet ?

I wonder if they think the alien god has done this on purpose or if they fear retaliation if measles travels back and infects heaven ?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Spudd said:


> Have you heard about the cruise ship filled with Scientologists that is currently under quarantine because they have a case of measles on board? I wonder if Scientologists are anti-vaxx ...


I hadn't ... if they anti-vaxx where significant numbers have not been vaccinated, there should be more reports of large numbers of the three hundred crew and passengers having the measles shortly. 

The ship's doctor is reported to have requested vaccine so it is hard to be sure what the situation is.


Cheers


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

German Health Minister is proposing a law that allows for fining parents of unvaccinated children up to €2,500 ($2,800)

Parents in Germany who refuse to vaccinate their children against measles would be required to pay up to €2,500 ($2,800) in fines and their children would be thrown out of kindergarten, according to a draft law put forward by Health Minister Jens Spahn.

Kindergarten means day care in Germany
"Kindergartens have children under 10 months of age, who are too young for vaccinations and are therefore especially threatened," Spahn told the paper.
source


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

hfp75 said:


> People that are in the public eye that are against vaccinations:
> 
> Jenny McCarthy, Jim Carrey, Donald Trump, Alicia Silverstone, Bill Maher, Billy Corgan, Charlie Sheen, Kristin Cavallari, Mayim Bialik, Rob Schneider, Robert Kennedy Jr, Tisha Campbell-Martin, Toni Braxton, Robert De Niro, Oprah Winfrey, Jenna Elfman, Kirstie Alley, Selma Blair, Miranda Bailey, Danny Masterson, Esai Morales, Mayim Bialik, ect ect ect..... that is me and google, for like 3 minutes.... I am sure there are more !!!


Here are a couple of lists which seem to cover some and provide a bit more context. For example, giving a list without context is not useful. When you say for example Oprah Winfrey is anti-vax, is it because she had Jenny McCarthy on her show once? Or does she go around proclaiming she is against vaccines?

https://www.sbs.com.au/topics/life/...es-who-are-still-questioning-science-vaccines
https://www.ranker.com/list/celebrity-anti-vaxxers/celebrity-lists?page=4


----------

